# Jd 3130 ls



## davidmosk (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm considering a JD 3130LS but not sure if I'm asking for trouble. It seems this model was made for the Europe market and is generally not seen in the US. Any thoughts or info appreaciated


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I checked here
TractorData.com - John Deere tractors sorted by model

It was not listed. I would pass as it may be very hard to get replacement parts. If you could find a tractor sold here that was the same w/ a different number you might have something. Good Luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd contact your local John Deere dealer and ask them about the availibility of parts and support.


----------

